# Hallertau



## Stuster (16/5/07)

A while ago we looked at one of the Hallertau descendants from NZ, Pacific Hallertau, so this time I thought we could talk about the original Hallertau from Germany. There are a few different varieties.

Hallertau Mittelfrueh
Hallertau Tradition

So what can you tell us about these hops? What differences do you notice between these different varieties? What kind of beers did you use them in? What hop combinations are they good for? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug:


----------



## boingk (16/5/07)

I've used the 'Tau a few times - a good effort seeing as I've only clocked up 8 brews so far I think. 

It gives a good taste, with a lingering and not unpleasant [or overpowering] aftertaste. Aroma can be beaten by others, but in my opinion it is good. Bitterness isn't harsh or too mellow, and is balanced nicely by hop flavour. I think that about all I can say...

All up, I think its a great hop for using in whatever takes your fancy - within reason, of course!

Cheers - boingk


----------



## SJW (16/5/07)

I love the stuff. Have used exclusivley in Bocks and Vienna Lagers.


----------



## saturn (16/5/07)

I use hallertua in K&K pale ale with US 56 Yeast

20 minute boil with 20 grams and 20 gms at flameout for a minute or so

Hoppy but very good.


----------



## bconnery (16/5/07)

Bocks and Octoberfests is where I've used it. 

I also quite like it as a hop for fruit wheats. 

I also used it in a mild ale once. It was a nice beer but I can't say for sure whether it was the best hop choice. It worked though...


----------



## Mr Bond (16/5/07)

Great for a hefe, or flava addition to a blonde/pale ale.


----------



## Stuster (16/5/07)

Has anybody made an APA or something along those lines with only/mostly Hallertau? I've used NZ Hallertau Aroma on an experimental 4L extract batch and it was great so wondered if the 'real' Hallertau would be good for this too. :unsure:


----------



## hughman666 (16/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Has anybody made an APA or something along those lines with only/mostly Hallertau? I've used NZ Hallertau Aroma on an experimental 4L extract batch and it was great so wondered if the 'real' Hallertau would be good for this too. :unsure:



i'm a fan of this hop, particularly for bittering in wheats. throw in 20g at 60 mins and then add some fruitier b saaz or nelson sometime in the final 20 mins. fantastic


----------



## Bobby (16/5/07)

i used it in a standard pale ale fermented with us56. its not bad, a little perfumey early on but is growing on me.


----------



## Tyred (16/5/07)

I've mainly used it for flavouring and aroma. It worked out nicely in the dunkel and lager that I used it in.

I used it as the only hop (bittering and flavour) in an ale as well. That was a very easy drinking ale that appeared to be very well balanced.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/5/07)

I just bought 450g of it from ross - never used it before - i got the german noble version

I'll report back after a few brews

It appears popular judging by its frequency in recipes on AHB

Cheers


----------

